
Mysterious Magnetic Pulses Discovered on Mars by InSight - adizzledog
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/09/mars-insight-feels-mysterious-magnetic-pulsations-at-midnight/
======
minton
I am always surprised when an article makes the top 20 without any comments.
It helps me realize how much I value the comments.

------
Jun8
tl;dr: The InSight lander, which touched down in Nov'18 has found that the
planet's magnetic field sometimes starts to pulsate in ways that have never
before been observed, e.g usually at local midnight. The cause is currently
unknown.

If you want to dive deeper here's the paper:
[https://meetingorganizer.copernicus.org/EPSC-DPS2019/EPSC-
DP...](https://meetingorganizer.copernicus.org/EPSC-DPS2019/EPSC-
DPS2019-838-1.pdf)

~~~
petschge
The fact that the phenomenon is associated with local midnight implies that it
is not a geophysical effect, but connect to the interaction of the solar wind
with the planetary magnetic field.

This is also what the paper you linked said: "We speculate that the observed
magnetic pulsations by InSight to date are associated with fluctuations in the
induced magnetotail and on the magnetospheric boundary."

So unless a researcher has a bright idea the next step is to run high
resolution 3d hybrid-kinetic simulations of the Martian magnetosphere and play
with the upstream solar wind conditions to see if they can make the
oscillations show up in simulations. But that is not exactly easy or
(computationally) cheap. But if we are lucky there will be new insights in
time for the AGU meeting in December.

------
makz
TMA-1

~~~
pndy
EPMA, Elysium Planitia Magnetic Anomaly

------
ianai
Paywall. But I got as far as to see there are signs of deep subsurface water.

~~~
elihu
"While the team can’t yet pinpoint an exact depth, they think it wouldn’t be
any deeper than 62 miles."

------
eskaytwo
Thus Spoke Zarathustra

~~~
eskaytwo
No one else thought of 2001 and the Tycho Magnetic Anomaly?

